# What have you learned from 2005



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I saw this topic elsewhere and thought it brought out some funny stuff. I'll start it off..............

1. I've learned that it's useless to set the mood with a Midnight syndicates CD, when your neighbor is playing Monster Mash over and over at full volume.

2. I've learned that if you move your fountain at the last moment, and don't have time to re-tint the water red, every guy between the ages of 40-50, who doesn't even have the skill to put out an uncarved pumpkin, will point out said flaw.

3. I learned that kids who were almost too scared to go through the haunt in the first place, can be scared back in, if you're dressed as a reaper and are sharpening a real scythe on the pavement at the exit.

4. I've learned that my wife isn't the only woman I scare.

5. I've learned that two middle aged women locked arm in arm, and taking baby steps through a haunt, are Gods gifts to haunt actors.

6. I've learned that screams can travel at least one block down, and one block away, according to friends of ours who live that far away.

7. I've learned that asking your teenage son to set up and get ready the dropping spider, doesn't automatically infer to him that he should also turn the @#%@ thing on. No wonder I heard no screaming from that corner, lol.

8. I've learned that my years as Scout and Scoutmaster have born fruit in my ability to materialize unseen throughout the haunt at peoples elbows, hehehe, rattle cans are for rookies! LOL


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

When a Trick or Treater says "You're not scary" its not an insult to you, but rather them trying to re-assure themelves outloud that they shouldn't wet themselves in your presence.

Standing and staring not making a sound works just as well as jumping out and screaming

Screams travel well in the night air and bring more victims.

Let the kids get the candy, THEN come charging out the front door with the chainsaw, or the wife gets mad.

The farthest you should chase a child with a chainsaw is 1 block, but they'll run at LEAST 2.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

1.street lights suck
2.if the other neighbours arnt intrested in halloween your screwed over
3.your mom and aunt telling everyone at the door how cute they are kinda ruins the mood
4.Parents can be just as scared as kids so you have to have someone to scare them so they cant make fun of there kids
5.(i know you guys wont like this but...)dont think about halloween for to long before it or else you lose all your halloween spirit

thats all i can think of so far


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If I learned anything from 2005 it is that even if you rope off your crypt, this doesn’t necessarily mean that no one will just jump the rope to take pictures of your crypt. I had several people go over the rope and take pictures anyway.

If you see someone parked in front of your house that has a little flashing led. This doesn’t mean that he is a sniper but more or less someone filming your FCG. Of course I have learned that he probably didn’t get good enough shots of the FCG.

I also learned that if you buy candy and toys for the kids chances are they will be back to get more. The last set of kids came to my door and said “I want the flashlight.” I had not even showed them the candy nor the toys. That only leaves me to believe that were there before. Plus I took shots with a webcam confirming that they were there. And yes they were, but it doesn’t do you any good unless you can see those pictures before the TOTers get there.

Seeing flashes at 9pm at night doesn’t mean that your transformer blew, but more or less teenage girls taking shots of their themselves in front of your crypt. Next time, since the girls were hot, I should go out and take pictures for them. So that I may have a few.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

My big lesson this year was that getting written up in the paper twice, not in the entertainment section-in the letters to the editor, complaining about my display[and they only saw the front], means I didn't have anywhere near enough candy or glow sticks to give out. went thru 800 full size candy bars and 2000 glowsticks.
Next I learned August 15 is too late to start. This year, maybe June?

Third and most important, no matter how much I complain about all the work and expense, come October 31st, its all worth it.


----------

